# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Manuali i perdorimit te komandave ne IRC

## Albo

Nese nuk futeni dot ne kanal pasi keni nje +b (qe do te thote qe ju ndalohet hyrja), duhet qe te vizitoni dhomen #ndihme . Ne dhomen #Ndihme qendrojne te gjithe operatoret e dhomes qe jane ne kanal ne cdo ore te dite apo nates, dhe keta do te jene ne gjendje qe tu pergjigjen pyetjeve tuaja dhe tu ofrojne edhe ndihme.

Ne rastin ne fjale, kur keni +b do te thote qe adresa e kompjuterit tuaj eshte ndaluar per arsye se nga kjo adrese (apo adresa te ngjashme) jane hapur probleme serioze ne kanal. Qellon shpesh qe per faj te dikujt tjeter qe shkon ne te njejten shkolle/banon afer me ju/perdor te njejtin kompjuter me ju, ju te jeni bere BAN.

Futuni tek #ndihme dhe shtroni problemin tuaj ne dritaren kryesore, dhe pasi operatoret dhe SOP te njihen me problemin ata do tu vine ne ndihme duke u treguar se cfare duhet te beni qe te futeni ose kur mund te futeni.

----------


## Ingenuous

* Vini re !!!* 

Si fillim jane shume te rendesishme te dihen komandat qe fillojne me /cs (apo chanserv). 
Ajo qe duhet te mesoje nje operator nuk jane thjesht komandat por si keto te perdoren ne vartesi te problemit qe kemi ne dore.

Prandaj eshte mire te dihen te gjitha komandat dhe mbrojtjet e ndryshme qe ofron serveri dhe ato qe ofron scripti juaj( * Se shpejti do keni nje script te perbashket)*  . Vetem duke pasur nje ide te pergjithshme mund te behen veprimet e duhura ne rast nevoje.

* Cfare jane modet?* 
Mode eshte nje aspekt i caktuar i nickut ose kanalit. 
Psh +b eshte nje mode kanali qe tregon se adresa ne vijim ka ban ne kanal. 
Ndersa +p (ne rastin e pseudonimit) eshte nje mode qe tregon se ju nuk pranoni CTCP (client to client protocoll). Sidoqofte shenja + (plus) dhe - (minus) tregon heqjen apo venien e modes. 

Serveri ju jep ndihme ne cdo rast mbi modet:

/hs umode (modet e nickut)
Me kete komande do shikoni nje pershkrim te cdo mode mbi nickun. 
Komanda qe perdoret kur vihet nje mode ne kanal eshte /mode #kanali moda. Kryesoret jane:
* +i*  ben kanalin Invite Only, nuk hyn dot asnjeri pa i bere invite ndonje op nga brenda. Nuk perdoret shpesh sepse le te gjithe jashte dhe nuk eshte gje e mire. Shembull: /mode #ndihme +i

* +m*  ben kanalin Moderated, nuk flet dot kush eshte normal user ne main. Mund te flasin vetem ata qe kane +v (voice) dhe operatoret. Shembull: /mode #ndihme +m

* +v*  i jep dikujt voice. Ai qe ka voice del ne fillim te listes per ata qe hyjne ne chat me java dhe shkruajne me te kuq. Shembull: /mode #ndihme +v AlbaGuard

* +u*  i jep dikujt user. Ka funksionet si voice. Eshte e rendesishme te dini qe ka ca kohe qe ne kanal jepet vetem +u dhe jo me +v. Kjo per aresye grafike per ata me java dhe per aresye psikologjike te pergjithshme. Shembull: /mode #ndihme +u AlbaGuard

* Tani po shpjegoj modet me te perdorura mbi nickun.* 

* +p*  Nuk lejon tju bejne kerkesa CTCP. Keshillohet gjithmone sepse kerkesat CTCP perdoren per te bere flood dhe skane rendesi te madhe. /umode +p

* +e*  Nuk lejon tju bejne kerkesa DCC. Cfare eshte DCC? Eshte lidhje direkte me nje person pa kaluar nga serveri, dmth nepermjet IP-ve. DCC perdoret per chat dhe per te derguar file. Keshillohet te mbyllet gjithmone sepse mund ti krijoje dikujt mundesine qe te te shohe IP dhe tju beje flood direkt ne IP duke krijuar probleme serioze apo shkeputur nga interneti. /umode +e

* +m*  Moderated mbi nickun. Nuk lejon qe tju flase njeri ne privat. E rendesishme kur behet ju bejne flood me klone, por e zevendesueshme ne shumicen e rasteve me Silence. /umode +v

* Eshte e rendesishme te dihet cfare ben flooderi*  qe te dihet si te sillesh. 
Nese ju ben flood ne privat nuk ka nevoje te nxirret nga kanali dhe as te levizet kanali. Mjafton nje /silence
Cfare ndodh po u morr nje mase e papershtatshme? 
Si fillim mund te demtoje kanalin. Kjo ju ben pergjegjes si operator para te gjitheve. Se dyti mund te ngaterroheni me veten tuaj dhe te humbni dinamiken qe duhet ne raste floodesh.
Shembulli 1
Ne kanal behet flood me join/part. Mjafton te vihet ban
Shembulli 2
Ne kanal behet flood me text duke derguar shume text sapo hyn keqberesi. Ne teori personat qe kane ban nuk hyjne me, por nese per aresye te ndryshme nje person mund te hyje dhe problemi qe krijon eshte i madh behet dhoma +m. Kujdes se shumica nuk flasin dot me ne main.
Shembulli 3
Dikush ju ben flood me klone ne privat. Si mase fillestare bej veten +m. Pastaj bej silence per adresen nga vjen floodi dhe behu -m.

* Banet:* 
Banet jane pjesa me e rendesishme e punes ne kanal se lene jashte gjithe ata femije te papergjegjshem qe sdine normat e sjelljes. Bani ka shume forma venie. Psh vetem nickut, vetem maskes, vetem ip, koplet domainit. Ku qendron ndryshimi ne venie? 
Ndryshimi qendron ne formulen qe perdoret per ti vene banin. Cdo nick qe eshte ne kanal mund te merret si nje strukture e tille:
nick!mask@host.domain.net (kujdes shenjat @ dhe !)
prandaj kur do ti vesh banin vetem me nick mjafton qe te tjerat ti nderrosh me yll. Psh: REDI*@*
/ban REDI!*@*
Bani zyrtar qe perdoret ne kanal eshte me ip. Dmth me gjithe pjesen qe ka prapa shenjes @. Psh. *!*@=rtfE9.ipt.aol.com
/ban *!*@=rtfE9.ipt.aol.com
Nje ban me domain do ishte *!*@*.ipt.aol.com
/ban *!*@*.ipt.aol.com (ne kete rast nuk hyn ne kanal asnje qe ka ipt.aol.com ne fund.)

* Memot* 

Memot jane mesazhe te shkurtra (max rreth 350 germa) qe i dergohen pseudonimit. Kur personi hyn ne chat (dmth lidhet me serverin) shikon sa memo te reja ka dhe mund ti lexoje. Per te marre dhe derguar memo duhet qe pseudonimi te jete i regjistruar. Memot duhen menduar si tip emaili. Aty ke disa "folder" (apo rafte) si ne email. Ka Inbox, System dhe Recycler. Per ne eshte e rendesishme Inbox por duhet mbajtur ne mend se komandat e leximit te memove jane relative me "folder" ku je. Folder ku je ndryshohet me: /ms select emrin 

Komandat kryesore per memot jane keto:
/ms list (te jep listen e memove qe ke ne folderin ku je)
/ms read numrin (lexon mesazhin qe ka numrin qe shtypet
/ms del numrin (fshin mesazhin me ate numer, perdoret dhe shenja asteriks * ne vend te numrit per ti fshire te gjitha.

E rendesishme: Kini parasysh qe komanda DEL nuk fshin mesazhin perfundimisht. Ashtu si dhe ne email asnje mesazh nuk fshihet perfundimisht, ashtu dhe ketu memot qe ben del thjesht spostohen ne RECYCLER. Kjo do te thote dy gjera:

1. Kutia postare e memove mund te fryhet me memo dhe ju te mos merrni me nderkohe qe ju kujtoni se memot i keni fshire. (kjo ndodh shpesh dhe me operatoret megjithese kane eksperience ne chat)
2. Kur beni DEL nje mesazh qe nuk keni lexuar ai spostohet ne Recycler. Prandaj kur hyni ne server ju del sikur keni nje mesazh te palexuar (unread) nderkohe qe ju se gjeni gjekundi ne Inbox kur tentoni ta lexoni.

Atehere cila eshte komanda per te zbrazur Recycler?
/ms expunge

Si dergohen memot?
/ms send Xhuliano mesazhi (i dergon fajtorit nje memo me text mesazhi.
/ms sendto #shqiperia sop mesazhi (i dergon sop te #shqiperia nje memo me tekst mesazhi)

* P.S Mos harroni, te dishe komandat nuk do te thote qe je i sigurte te behesh Aop, me shume rendesi une (Redi) dhe shoket Sop'e i japim nese ti si njeri je i respektueshem dhe nese din te komunikosh me vizitorin (chatuesin), pra RESPEKTI !!* 

Mirulexofshim!

----------


## Albo

Eshte rregull, qe te gjithe operatoret e kanalit, per aq kohe sa futen tek #shqiperia dhe mbajne status atje, duhet qe te futen edhe ne kanalin #ndihme per tu dhene ndihme vizitoreve me pyetjet dhe ankesat qe ata kane. Me poshte po rendit arsyet e qendrimit ne #ndihme:

- Tu japesh ndihme vizitoreve ne lidhje me problemet e kanalit
- Tu japesh shpjegime vizitoreve te cilet ankohen per bans qe u ke vene ti.
- Te komunikosh me anetaret e tjere te stafit problemet e kanalit
- Te udhezosh personat qe kane deshire te behen operatore
- Te mbrosh kanalin nga abuzimet
- Te njihesh me mire me anetaret e tjere te stafit

Ne kanalin #ndihme duhet te qendrojne vetem anetaret e stafit dhe personat qe kane nevoje per ndihme. Ata persona qe nuk kane status dhe as nevoje per ndihme nuk duhet te qendrojne ne kete kanal.

----------


## Albo

Ne kete artikull do te keni mundesi te kuptoni me mire IP-te dhe hostnames qe maskojne keto IP. Gjithashtu do tu jap disa shembuj per te kuptuar ne menyre praktike venien e baneve ne kanal.

*Cfare eshte IP dhe perse te gjithe kemi nga nje IP?*

IP do te thote Internet Protocol dhe eshte menyra protokollare e komunikimit te kompjuterave ne Internet. Se bashku me TCP, IP ben te mundur qe ne te gjithe te lidhemi dhe shkembejme informacion me njeri-tjetrin ne internet. Gjithe interneti eshte ngritur pikerisht mbi nje network qe ne themel ka TCP/IP si protokolle komunikmi.

Nese internetin do ta imagjinomin per nje cast si nje rrjet gjigand qe lidh rrjet kompjuterike se bashku, atehere lind pyetja se si valle kompjuterat e njohin njeri-tjetrin ne nje rrjet kaq gjigand. Ne jeten e perditshme njerezit njihen psh nga shenjat e gishtrinjve qe i kane ndryshe, nga emri ose nga pamja e jashtme fizike. Ne boten e internetit, kompjuterat e lidhur ne internet e njohin njeri-tjetrin pikerisht nga nje numer serie qe eshte unik per cdo kompjuter/rrjet kompjuterash te lidhur ne Internet.




> 64.58.79.230


Kater numrat e mesiperm te renditur njeri pas tjetrit dhe te ndare nga nje pike perbejne nje numer IP-je. Numrat e rendit variojne nga 0-255 por nuk mund te shkojne me lart se aq. Pra 64.58.79.*280* nuk perben nje numer IP-je te rregullt pasi numri eshte me i madh se 255.

*Cfare eshte nje domain dhe perse sherben?*

Nje domain eshte nje perfaqesim alfanumerik i nje IP-je qe e mundeson nje sherbim si DNS (Domain Name Server). Pa dashur te futem ne te thella, DNS mundeson qe ne vend qe ne njerezit te memorizojme emrat e kompjuterave si numra ne seri, u veme nga nje emer me germa dhe numra qe e kemi me te lehte per ta mbajtur mend. Psh, IP-ja qe ju dhashe si shembull me lart eshte IP-ja qe i perket faqes yahoo.com. Njerezit e kane shume here me te lehte te memorizojne yahoo.com se sa 64.58.79.230. Kompjuterat me njeri-tjetrin nuk e njohin njeri-tjetrin sipas domains por sipas IP-ve dhe perkthimin IP-domain dhe domain-IP e mundeson pikerisht sherbimi DNS. Sic mund ta keni vene re, yahoo.com ne kete rast eshte nje domain qe fshihet pas 1 ose disa IP-sh. Ne chat aol.com ose adanet.com.al jane domain. (Fjala domain ne shqip perkthehet bashkesi)

*Cfare eshte nje hostname dhe perse sherben?*

Hostname eshte identiteti i kompjuterit brenda rrjetit ne te cilin ben pjese i cili i siguron lidhjen ne Internet. Ne menyre qe nje kompjuter te lidhet ne Internet, ai duhet te lidhet me nje rrjet lokal afer tij qe eshte i lidhur ne Internet. Ne kete menyre, kompjuteri juaj duhet qe te kete nje identitet te vetin brenda rrjetit lokal, perpara se te kete identitetin jashte ne Internet. Prandaj ISP-te u japin ju nje hostname(emer) ose numer unik IP-je brenda rrjetit lokal. Nese nuk e dini se cfare shte ISP = Internet Service Provider, eshte kompania qe ka ngritur nje rrjet lokal dhe e ka lidhur ne rrjetin nderkombetar = Internet. ISP-te ofrojne sherbimin e lidhjes ne Internet per perdoruesit shtepiake te kompjuterit sic jemi ne.

*Cfare quajne hostmask ne irc dhe perse sherben?*

Hostamsk perbehet prej: *ident + @ +hostname + domain* 

Shembull:
webmaster@=hMfpd13119533jvz.walngs01.pa.comcast.ne  t

Po e ndaj hostmask e mesiperm ne komponentet e vet:

ident = webmaster
@ = @
hostname = hMfpd13119533jvz
domain = walngs01.pa.comcast.net

Sic mund ta shikoni, hostname eshte i maskuar dhe germat e numrat e koduara vecse sa fshehin hostname e kompjuterit ne domainin ne te cilin ben pjese. Kjo aplikohet ne te gjitha hostmask e personave qe lidhen ne irc dhe eshte nje forme sigurie per ti ardhur ne mbrojtje perdoruesve te thjeshte.

Deri ne kete pike besoj, e keni cdo gje te qarte, ne nje artikull te dyte me poshte do te postoj edhe menyrat se si keto njohuri mund ti vini ne veprim per te mbrojtur kanalin nga abuzimet.

----------


## |anonymous|

*[ - Kapitulli 1 - CHANSERV - ]* 

Kjo eshte nje pjese e trajnimit qe mbulon te gjithe userat me komandat e CHANSERV,NICKSERV,MEMOSERV dhe te gjitha hallkat per perdorimin e komandave ne Irc.AlbaSoul.Com. 
Mund te lidheni me serverin me adresen :
/server irc.AlbaSoul.Com 6667 [Web: http://Chat.AlbaSoul.Com/ ]
Per Informacione te tjera kontaktoni tek #Ndihme , ose per Ndihme Administrative te serverit tek #Sherbimet. 
Desha te shtoj qe ne kete trajtim te komandave jane permbledhur te gjitha komandat qe jane ne irc, dhe ketu mund te merrni informacionin e duhur per gjithcka, per viruset,per spam, per komandat qe duhet te dihen nga Aoperatoret e ardhshem dhe cdo gje ne lidhje me komandat. 
Uroj qe keto informacione tju hyjne ne pune. 
Faleminderit

Rregjistrimi i nje Kanali
./cs register #kanali passwordi dhe Titulli i kanalit
Titulli i kanlit duhe te reflektoj per c'fare eshte kanali dhe do te behet i dukshem ne infon e kanalit. Vini re: Krijusi i Kanalit duhet te perdori e-mail adres te vlefshme ne infon e Pseudonimit dhe passwordi mund te dergohet me e-mail nga csop nqs ti e kerkon.

Identifikimi
./cs identify #kanali passwordi
Kjo komand duhet te behet c'do here qe krijuesi i kanalit do te bej ndryshime ne kanal. ChanServ zakonisht do tju informoj se ju duhet te identifkoni ne fillim.

Informacion
./cs info #kanali
Kjo komand eshte e ngjashme me ate te /ns info nick, por perdoret per te marre informacione rreth kanalit. Komanda e informacionit tregon Krijuesin e kanalit, kur eshte rregjistruar, kur ishte operatori fundit, Topikun, modelock, opsionet dhe Nivelin e memove, Url-n e kanalit, etj.

Access/ACC
./cs access #kanali pseudonimi ose /cs acc #kanali pseudonimi
Keto dy komanda jane te ngjashme, Keto i japin te drejten nje useri te kontrolloj se c'fare accessi ka nje user tjeter ne c'do kanal. Keto dy komanda duhet te perdoren kur ju jeni Online.

Drop
./cs drop #kanalin 
Kjo komand perdoret per te hedhur posht nje kanal te rregjistruar nga ju, por ju duhet te identifikoni te ChanServ me passwordin e kanalit, Pra me kete komand te gjithe userat qe kane access ne kanal do te fshihen dhe nuk do te jene me Status.

Why
./cs why #kanali Pseudonimi
Kjo komand eshte e ngjashme me Access/ACC, Sidoqoft kjo do tju tregoje juve nje gje te vecant, pra do tju tregoje juve Pseudonimin e personit qe ka Status. Shembull : ChanServ- anonymous has SuperOp access to #shqiperia, because they have identified for the nickname anonymous which is on the channel SOp list. Per te perdorur kete komand ju duhet te jeni (founder/sop/aop/vop/uop)

OP/VOICE user
(op): /cs op #kanali pseudonimin
(voice): /cs voice #kanali pseudonimin
Ju mund te op-ni nje user vetem nqs OpGuard eshte OFF. Nqs Opguard eshte ON useri do te behet deop nga Chanserv.

DEOP/DEVOICE user
(op): /cs deop #kanali pseudonimi
(voice): /cs devoice #kanali pseudonimi
Keto dy komanda do te bejne deop nje user ode devoice.

UNBAN
./cs unban #kanali
UNBAN komand eshte e ndaluar kohet e fundit dhe me ate komand Chanserv do te levizi vetem Bannet qe ndikojne mbi ty.

INVITE
./cs invite #kanali
Nqs ti je uop ose me access me te madh ne ate kanal qe eshte bere +i (vetem te ftuar) ti mund te perdoresh komanden e lart permendur, Chanserv te lejon ty te futesh ne kanal
Ti nuk mund te ftosh usera te tjere me ane te chanservit.

MDEOP 
./cs mdeop #kanali
Kjo komand do tju lejoj juve te beni nje masse deop ne kanal por ti duhet te jesh i vetmi user me access te madh ne ate kanal se pshm : -ChanServ- Another user (anonymous) currently outranks you in the channel, and you may not use MDEOP.

MKICK
./cs mkick #kanali Kjo komand do te bej te mundur Nxjerrjen jasht te te gjithe userave, Ju do te vini re qe Chanserv do te ndryshoj Kanalin ne : +ilb *!*@* per nje epriudh te shkurter kohe. Aop mund ta perdorin kete komand por ata duhet te jene me te medhenjt per momentin ne kanal ne te kundert Do tju dali mesazhi nga Chanserv sic e permenda dhe pak me lart.

Count
./cs count #kanali
Kjo komand do tju tregoje juve se sa sop/aop/vop/uop/akicks Jane ne kanal. Kjo komand perdoret vetem nga user qe kane access ne ate kanal.

SET
Chanservi i jep Krijuesit te kanalit shume opsione per kontrollomin e kanalit por me perpara ai duhet te identifikoj kanalin me password per te vendosur komandat e meposhtme:
Mlock Ident Topiclock Keeptopic
Autovop Restrict Founder Memolevel
URL Desc Email Passwd
Opguard

SET FOUNDER
./cs set #kanali FOUNDER 
Kjo komand do ndryshoj krijuesin e kanalit. Krijuesi i vjeter duhet ti japi passwordin Krijuesit te ri perpara se te perdorni komanden.

SET PASSWD
./cs set #kanali PASSWD passwordi
Kjo komand do te bej te mundur nderrimin e passwordit. Por ju duhet te identifikoni kanalin ne radhe te pare. Minimumi passwordit eshte me 6 shkronja/numra/apo shenja qofshin.

SET DESC
./cs SET #kanali DESC pershkrimi
Kjo komand do te nderoj pershkrimin e kanalit kur userat te bejne /cs info #kanali.

SET URL
./cs SET #kanali URL url
Kjo komand do te nderoj url-n tuaj dmth websitin e kanali. Ju mund te ndryshoni URL-n duke perdorur /cs SET #kanali URL <enter>

SET MEMOLEVEL
./cs SET #channel MEMOLEVEL founder/sop/aop/vop/uop
Kjo komand i lejon Krijuesit te kanalit te lejoj se kush nga lista e kanalit te marri memo.

SET MLOCK
./cs set #kanali MLOCK +/- modes (ose mlock off)
Kjo komand i lejon Krijuesit te kanalit te nderoj modet e kanalit. Ato mund te mbyllen on ose off varet nga c'fare specifikon ti. PSHM: /cs set #beginner MLOCK +rtn-k. Ju nuk mund te levizni mode +r eshte nje kanal i rregjistruar, dhe anasjelltas ti nuk mund te mbyllesh kanalin +k, l dhe O. Nje list e modeve te kanali do tju shfaqet nqs beni: /hs cmodes.

SET IDENT
./cs set #kanali IDENT on/off
Kjo komand ben Chanservin te injoroj NickServin listen e accesseve, dhe te ben te gjithe Operatoret te identifikohen perpara se te marrin status.

SET OPGUARD
./cs set #kanali OPGUARD on/off
Kjo komand eshte per te siguruar kanlalin dhe per mos te lejuar njerezit te marrin Op ne ate kanal pa u identifikuar dhe pa qene ne access list, ose ata do te behen deop nga Chnaserv.

SET RESTRICT
./cs set #kanali restrict on/off
Kjo komand nuk lejon asnje user te hyj ne kanal pa patur access nqs ata nuk jane ne access list do te behen ban automatikisht nga Chanserv.

SET TOPICLOCK
./cs set #kanali TOPICLOCK founder/sop/aop/off
Kjo komand lejon nderrimin e topicut sipas venjes se modeve nga Krijusi kanalit, Kjo komand gjithashtu ben pjese dhe KEEPTOPIC qe ruan topicun e fundit.

SET KEEPTOPIC
./cs set #kanali KEEPTOPIC on/off
Kjo komand urdheron Chanservin te ruaj topicun e fundit qe ka qene ne kanal, nqs ju provoni te nderoni topicun dhe kjo komand eshte ON, Chanserv do ta ndryshoj topicun menjehere ne ate te fundit.

SET EMAIL
./cs set #kanali EMAIL i-am@home.com
Kjo komand ju lejon juve te bashkangjitni nje e-mail adress ne infon e kanalit, Sapo te vihet e-mail adressa nuk mund te hiqet asnjehere.

SET AUTOVOP
./cs set #kanali AUTOVOP on/off
Kjo komand do te ngrej ne +voice te gjithe userat qe do te futen ne ate kanal, userat qe jane ne uop/aop/sop list nuk do te behen +voice nga Chanservi, Nqs ju beheni kick/ban nga kanali ju nuk mund te ftoni veten tuaj prap brenda.

CHANNEL ACCESS LISTS
Chanserv i lejon Krijuesit te kanalit te kontrolloj dhe ta mbaj listen e userave qe kane access ne kanal. Keto jane 4 komanda qe mbajne listen.
ADD - Ju shton ne list
DEL - Ju heq nga lista
Wipe - I heq te gjitha nga lista
List - Te tregon Listen
Vetem founderi ka te drejte te levizi add/del/wipe Sop list. Sopet kane te drejte te add/del/wipe aop/vop/uop/akick lists. Shembull: /cs sop #kanali add nick ose /cs aop #kanali del nick

UOP
Uop-et ose Userop do te vihen +u kur ata hyjne ne kanal por nuk do te kene nje simbol nga nicku qe do te thote qe ate jane ne access list, Ata sidoqofte mund te marrin memo, te hyjne ne kanal, te ftojne veten, dhe te jene ne gjendje te shikojne te gjithe listen e kanalit, ata nuk mund te shkruajne kur kanali eshte +m, Sidoqofte ata mund te ndrsyhojne modet e tyre por vetem kur kanali eshte +d.

VOP
Vop ose Voice do te behen automatikisht +v, ata do te duken qe jane + sapo te hyjne ne kanal.Ata sidoqofte mund te marrin memo, te hyjne ne kanal, te ftojne veten, dhe te jene ne gjendje te shikojne te gjithe listen e kanalit, Dhe jane ne gjendje te flasin kur kanali eshte +m dhe mund te ndryshojne nickune e tyre kur kanali eshte +d. Ata nuk mund te perdorin kick/ban.

AOP
Aops ose Operatoret
Aops do te behen automatikisht +o nga chanservi dhe do te njifen nga shenja @ sapo te hyn ne kanal. Operatoret jane ne gjendje te kickin te bannin njerez dhe te kontrolloj modet e kanalit, Ata gjithashtu mund te hyn ne nje kanal qe eshte restricted mund te marrin memo, te hyjne ne kanal, te ftojne veten, dhe te jene ne gjendje te shikojne te gjithe listen e kanalit, Dhe jane ne gjendje te flasin kur kanali eshte +m dhe mund te ndryshojne nickune e tyre kur kanali eshte +d per te ndryshuar nickun.

SOP
Sop ose SuperOperator do te behen direkt +o ne kanal dhe do te njifen nga shenja @ perpara
Sop-et mund te shtojne dhe te heqin uops, vops, aops and akicks. Ata gjithashtu kane te drejtat te kontrollojne kanalin me mire se Operatoret.

FOUNDER
Vetem Krijusit e kanalit mund te shtoj ose heqi nje SOP, c'do user mund te heqi veten nga nje lista e nje kanali.
./cs sop #kanali add/del nick
./cs sop #kanali wipe/list
Krijusi ka te drejten te nderoj c'do gje ne kanal pasi ata te identifikohen te Chanservi me passwordin e kanalit. Krijuesi nuk mund te shtoj nickun e tij ne asnje vend, si pshm Sop.
Pra ne fillim Krijuesi duhet te identifikohet me passwordine kanalit.

AKICK
Chanserv mban akicket ose listen e akickeve, dhe kur nje user eshte ne akick list dhe ai futet ne kanal do te nxirret automatikisht jasht nga chanserv, me nje arsye te opcionale, Arsyeja mund te shtohet mbas akickut qe vijon nga, ident@hostmask, ose nick!*@* me pak fjale duke perdoru masken e bannit.
./cs akick #channel add *!*ident@hostmask (arsyeja)
./cs akick #channel del *!*ident@hostmask
./cs akick #channel wipe
./cs akick #channel list
Shume nga komandat e Chanservit mund te provohen jasht kanalit. Kjo eshte shume efektive kur ke te besh me hackers ose Take-Overs ose me Flood bot. Me te gjitha keto komanda ne mund te mbajme kanalet tone te sigurte nga (TakeOversat).

----------


## |anonymous|

REGISTER
Aty jane 4 komanda qe duhen bere patjeter kur ti rregjistron nje nick dhe ta besh ate te sigurt qe mos ta perdori njeri ne mungesen tende.
./ns register Password Email
./ns set protect on ...nickserv ndryshon nickun tuaj ne Guestxxxxx pas 60secs.
./ns set secure on ...Detyron nje user te identifikoj nickun.
./ns access wipe ...Fshin te gjitha accesset e tuaj ne list ...bashk me secure on. Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te ndaluar te tjeret te perdorin nickun tuaj.

SET
Tani qe pseudonimi eshte i sigurt... ti mund te shtosh disa gjera pseudonimit tend me komandat qe vijojne me posht.

Password Protect URL
NoMemo Email ShowEmail
Mlock Secure Mreceipts
Mforward Field Authorize

SET PASSWD
Per shume arsye ne ndryshojme passwordin e nickut tone.
./ns set passwd password.
Useri duhet te identifikohet ne Nickserv per nickun qe po perdor perpara se te ndryshoj passwordin. Eshte me e sigurt te perdorni nje alpha/numer password per me shume siguri.
Passwordi duhet te kete te pakten 6 karaktere.

SET PROTECT
Kjo komand detyron nickservin te ndryshoj nje user ta pa autorizuar ne guestxxxxx pas 60secondash nqs ata nuk identifikohen.
./ns set protect on.
Ju gjithashtu mund te perdorni HIGH protect per nickun tuaj, ku nje user do te kthehen ne Guestxxxxx menjehere. Por ju duhet te identifikoheni ne nickserv perpara se te perdorni nickun.
./ns set protect HIGH on

SET URL
Vendosja e nje URl-je ka kuptimin e venies te nje webpage ne infon e nickut tuaj /ns info
./ns set url http://myhomepage.com
Per te hequr url-n nga nicku juaj, perdor : /ns set url <ENTER>

SET NOMEMO
Ju keni nje opsion te refusoni memot nga userat. IRCop-et e kalojne kete opsion.
./ns set nomemo on/off
Derguesi do te informohet nqs useri do ose jo te marri memo.

SET AUTHORIZE
Ju keni nje opsion qe do refuzoj nga shtimi juaj ne access ose listen e miqeve, deri sa useri merr permitin tuaj ne radhe te pare.
./ns set authorize chanlists on/off
./ns set authorize buddy on/off

Nqs dikush mundohet tju shtoj ne listen e nje kanali ose ne listen e miqeve, nderkohe qe autorizimi eshte vene ne nickun tuaj, ata do te informohen menjehere. Ti do te marresh nje mesazh ne sistem. Nqs ti ke deshire ta pranosh kerkesen e tyre: /ns auth accept 1 ata do te informohen qe ti e pranove kerkesen e tyre.
(Me shume informacione per Auth komand do tju flasim me vone.)

SET EMAIL
Ju gjithashtu mund te shtoni e-mail ne infon e nickut tuaj dhe ne rast humbje passwordi eshte e vetmja menyre duke derguar e-mail te csops#webchat.org ose ne #operhelp . 

SET SHOWEMAIL
Ju keni gjithashtu opsionin per te treguar ose fshehur e-mail adressen tuaj /ns info fshije
./ns set showemail on/off

SET MLOCK
Nje user ka nje shume te madhe modesh qe mund te ndihmojne per tu vene ne nickname, nje list e tyre eshte e vlefshme te /hs umode
Pra sapo te vendosni se cilen mode do te mbanii ju mund ta mbyllni direkt duke perdorur
./ns set mlock on/off

SET SECURE
Kjo komand do te siguroj nickun tuaj me teper se kurr perdorni komanden "protect"
Do te detyroj userin te identifikohet te nickname perpara se te kete access ne te.
/ns set secure on/off
Ju mund te shtoni gjithashtu opsionin me agresiv me /ns set secure HIGH on

SET NOOP
Duke i shtuar nickut tend opsionin NOOP on, Chanserv nuk do tju japi op ne kanalet qe ti ke access. Ju duhet te perdorni komanden e chanservit /cs op #kanali pseudnimi.

SET MRECEIPTS
Ju mund te merrni nje konfirmim qe nje person ka lexuar memon tuaj duke perdorur kete komand.
./ns set mreceipts on/off
Ju do te viheni ne djeni me ane te sistemit qe do tju thoj qe useri tjeter e ka lexuar memon tuaj.

SET MFORWARD
Ju gjithashtu mund te mos pranoni memo me nje nick por ti dergoni ato te nje nick tjeter qe ju e perdorni me shume.
./ns set mforward on nick
dhe gjithashtu ta hiqni duke perdorur.
./ns set mforward off
Ju duhet te identifikoheni ne te dy pseudonimet me passwordin perkates.

SET FIELD
Duke shtypur /ns info nick, ju do te shikoni te gjitha informacionet e vlefshme mbi ate person. Ne kemi opsionin tjeter qe mund te shtojme shume fusha nickut tone.
Per te pare ato shtype: /ns set field
Pershembull ju doni te shtoni moshen tuaj ne nickun tuaj, atehre perdor.
./ns set field age 21

SET AUTHORIZE BUDDY
Ne mund te shtojme pseudnime dhe ti shikojme ata, keto te dyja jane pergjethsisht njelloj.
eshte e ngjashme me /notify list vetem shume pak afiçente, sepse eshte e manaxhuar ne server , dhe e pa limituar ne programin qe ju po perdorni. Sidoqoft limiti eshte ne 128 hyrje.

Me fjale te tjera, ju mund te shkoni ne c'do kompjuter dhe te perdorni irc, duke perfshire dhe java, dhe te kesh access ne listen e miqeve tuaj duke perdorur nickserv.
Sic permenda dhe me perpara, Komanda per ta bere ON eshte /ns set authorize buddy on.

Ka komanda qe ju ndihmojne juve te manaxhoni autorizime te kerkuara, E emrtuar AUTH komand:
LISTS - lista e AUTH qe ju kane kerkuar... /ns auth list
READ/VIEW - Read lexon AUTH e kerkuar ... /ns auth read #
APPROVE/ACCEPT - Pranon AUTH e kerkuar ... /ns auth approve #
REJECT/DECLINE - Zhduk AUTH e kerkuar ... /ns auth reject #

Ne rastet e aprovimit ose te jo aprovimit useri qe ka bere kerkese do te informohet me nje memo sistem qe do tju thoj atyre vendimin tend.

Ato jane te gjitha komandat e vendosjes se pseudonimit... mba ne mendje qe kur perdor nje SET komand useri duhet te jete identifikuar ne NickServ per ate pseudonim.

ACCESS
Kjo komand eshte per manaxhimin e access listes tuaj....kuptimi eshte qe ju mund te keni ident@hosts te ndryshme ne listen e accesseve tuaj kjo varet ne sa (ISP) ose (idente) perdorni. Nqs ju rregjistroni Pseudonimin tuaj dhe pseudonimi nuk ka asnje siguri, juve nuk do tju duhet te identifikoheni ne NickServ per te perdorur ate pseudonim, por asnje sherbim tjeter nuk do te jete i gatshem tju sherbej juve, Siç eshte MeMoserv.

Jane disa rruge per te perdorur accessin e ardhshem:
LISTS - Lista e gjithe ident/hosts... /ns access list
ADD - Shton nje ident@host... /ns access add user*!*@*.home.com
WIPE - Fshin te gjitha ident@host's... /ns access wipe

IDENTIFY
C'do here nje user i rregjistrua hyn ne NetWork, ata duhen te identifikohen ne NickServ, nqs te gjitha komandat per te siguruar nickun jane vendosur ...komanda eshte /ns identify password. Ju mund te identifikoheni edhe pseudonime te tjere qe posedohen nga ju duke perdorur: /ns identify nick password

RECOVER
Papritur nje person do futet ne server dhe do shofi qe pseudonimi i tyre po "perdoret".
Kjo gje mund te kete ndodhur nga nje problem laggu (i vonuar) mbasi jeni shkeputur nga serveri me peer (i vonuar) ose nga ndonje pakujdesi e juaj dhe sigurimi i nickut nuk eshte bere tamam dhe dikush mund te jete duke e perdorur. Ne mund te marrin pseudonimet tona duke perdorur nje ose dy komanda:
./ns recover nick password - Kjo do te bej te mundur qe personi tjeter te kthehet ne Guestxxxxx

RELEASE
Mbasi keni mbaruar me komanden "recover", NickServ ruan pseudonimin per disa minuta perpara se ta liroj ate dhe duke e bere ate te manovrushem, Perdor: /ns release nick password - Do te liroj nickun tuaj menjehere nga "mbajtja" dhe ta bej ate te perdorushem nga ju.

GHOST 
Nje rruge e shpejt per te marre nickun duke perdorur vetem nje komand eshte /ns ghost nick password.
Kjo ben pseudonimin tend te perdorushem menjehere por gjithashtu do te bej te mundur shkeputjen e userit tjeter nga serveri ¤  ¤

DROP
Nqs nje pseudonim nuk perdoret nga personi per 21 dite (pa u identifikuar) do te ç'rregjistrohet automatikisht. Sidoqoft ju mund te doni ta ç'rregjistroni pseudonimin me deshiren tuaj duke shkruajtur: /ns drop nick
Ju duhet te identifikohen ne NickServ per ate pseudonim.

Buddy/Watch
Lista e miqeve=buddy dhe ajo e watch=shikimit jane pothuajse te njejta...ato lejojne ju te shtoni nje user ne list qe do te tregoje se kush eshte online, nqs ju shkruani: /ns buddy list ose /ns watch list

Ju mund te shtoni ose fshini njerez nga lista e miqeve
Per ti shtuar shkruani: /ns buddy add nick = pseudonim
Per ti fshire shkruani: /ns buddy del nick 

Disa njerez kane te vendosur opsionin ne pseudonimet e tyre kshuqe ty do te duhet te pyesesh ata dhe te marresh lejen e tyre perpara se ti shtosh ne listen e miqeve. Duke shtuar ata me komanden /ns buddy add nick
ata automiatikisht do te marrin nje mesazh qe ben fjale per kerkesen tuaj dhe lejen e tyre.
Ata mund ta pranojne ose jo dhe juve do te merrni po te njejtin mesazh automatikisht.

INFO
Per te pare informacion per nje person ne pseudonimet e tyre, perdorni komanden /ns info nick
Kjo gjithashtu do tju tregoje gjithchka siç jane "FIELD" qe folem pak me lart, ata mund ose jo te kene opsionin e noop on, the nqs ata kerkojne autorizim per listen e miqeve.

ACC
Komanda ACC do tju lejoje juve te shikoni nqs personi qe po perdor pseudnimin eshte pronari i vertet i pseudonimit PSHM: 
./ns acc nick
do tju tregoje juve (0), (1) ose (2) ne fund te pergjigjes

(0) Tregon qe ata nuk kane asnje lloj accessi
(1) Tregon qe jane te ngjashme me listen e accesseve
(3) Tregon qe eshte identifikuar
Shembull: : -NickServ- ACC Tauri Tauri 2 (Identified)
Useri duhet te jete online qe ju te jeni ne gjendje te perdorni komanden e lart permendur, ne te kundert ju do te shikoni kete: -NickServ- User not online, Tauri

LISTCHANS
Kjo komand do tju tregoje juve se ne sa kanale keni access si uop/vop/aop/sop/founder
./ns listchans.
Ju duhet te identifikoheni ne nickserv para se te perdorni kete komand, dhe kjo komand sherben vetem per informacionine pseudonimit tuaj.

----------


## |anonymous|

LIST
Per te pare memot tuaja perdorni komanden /ms list. 
Kjo do tju tregoje juve nje list te memove. Juve do te keni vetem 3 kuti memosh te cilat jane. Inbox, System & Recycle. Nuk ka asnje limit te memove qe ju mund te keni ne c'do folder.

READ
Per te lexuar nje memo shkruaj /ms read # (numri i memos nga lista). Ju gjithashtu mund te zgjidhni per te lexuar nje mori numrash #-# ose numra te zgjedhur #,#.

DELETE
Ju mund te doni te fshini memot tuaja pasi ti keni lexuar duke perdoru komanden /ms del # ose /ms del * (te gjitha). Kjo do levizi memot e zgjedhura per ne Recycle.

UNDELETE/SELECT
Ju gjithashtu mund te undelete memo nga recycle por ju duhet te jeni i sigurt qe recycle eshte folderi aktiv juaji. Per te bere kete shkruani /ms select recycler ... pastaj me folderin e recycler qe do behet folderi jot aktiv, ju mund te perdorni tani /ms list per e marre # e memove qe ju deshironi ti mos fshini. /ms undel # do te kthej mbrapsht memon e deshiruar ne inbox. Ju gjithashtu mund te specifikoni cilen folder doni te dergoni memot e pa fshira me komanden /ms undel # EmriFolderit

EXPUNGE
Per te fshire memot e tua nga folderi i recycle perdor /ms expunge
Kjo komand do ti fshij te gjitha memot nga recycle.

CREATE
Sic eshte programi e-mailit ne mund te manaxhojme memot tone duke perdorur memoserv dhe ti organizojme ato ne foldera te ndryshem.
./ms create emrifolderit pershkrimi
Ju mund te krijoni maximumi deri ne 8 foldera duke patur brenda 3 folderat e veta.

MOVE
Per te levizur memot ne folderat e krijuara ju do te perdorni komanden /ms move # folder
Ju mund te deshironi te levizni me shume se nje memo ne te njejten kohe duke perdor kete komand #-# ose per te treguar numra specifik te memove perdor #,#.

CLOSE
./ms close - Do te mbylli folderin tend activ te memove.

STAT
./ms stat
Do tju tregoje juve nje list te te gjitha folderave te lexuara apo jo qofshin ato.

SEND/SENDTO
Ne kemi shume opsione per dergimin e nje memoje. Duke perdorur komandat qe vijojne ne mund te dergojme memo, nje pseudonimi, nje liste te gjithe kanalit, ose nje porcion te listes se accesseve.
./ms send #kanali/pseudonimi mesazhi-ketu
./ms sendto #kanali uop|vop|aop|sop mesazhi-ketu
Ju gjithashtu mund te dergoni memon tuaj te me shume se nje nivel accessi, duke perdorur:
./ms sendto #kanali uop,vop,aop, mesazhi-ketu

Ne mund te duam te veme dhe nje topic ne memon tone. Kjo do te perfundoj duke perdorur
./ms send #channel/nick MTOPIC topiC MBODY mesazhi
Memot jane te limituara deri ne 256 karaktere.

FORWARD
Nje komand e shkelqyer ne memoserv eshte ajo e kalimit te memove. Kjo lejon ne te kalojme memot ne te gjithe pseudonimet qe perdorim. Per te perdorur kete komand ju duhet te identifikoheni per te dy pseudonimet.
./ms forward on pseudonimi
Kjo mund te kthehet dhe off duke perdorur /ms forward off
Kjo eshte e njeta me komanden e nickservit MFORWARD.

KEEP
Te gjitha memot do te zhduken automatikisht mbas 21 diteve. Prandaj, komanda KEEP lejon juve te mbani nje memo ne folderin tuaj derikur juve ta fshini vete. Kjo eshte vetem per te lexuar memot, dhe ato mund te jene ne foldera te ndryshem.
./ms keep #

IGNORE
Kjo komand lejon juve te injoroni memo nga disa njerez. Nqs nje user eshte ne injorim nga ty
dhe ai perpiqet tu dergoj juve nje memo ata do te marrin nje mesazh ku thuhet "Qe ju nuk deshironi te merrni memo nga ai person/persona. Ja disa komanda te manaxhimit te memoservit dhe listes se injorimit
./ms ignore add pseudonimi
./ms ignore del pseudonimi
./ms ignore list

----------


## |anonymous|

*Per Heqjen e Viruseve mund te perdorni keto komanda, mund tju sherbej dhe juve kandidateve per Aop* 

Komanda Baze:
//write T.bat Attrib -r $mircini | Run T.bat | Remove T.bat | Var %l = God.dll;script.ini;server.ini;mlrc.ini;m1rc.ini;ur  l.ini;nospam;Ä;control.ini;fyle.ini;virus.dll;viru  s.dll;scripts.ini, %c = 0, %t = $numtok(%l,59), %p = 0 | While (%c < %t) { Inc %c | Var %f = $gettok(%l,%c,59) | If ($exists(%f)) { Inc %p | Unload -rs %f | Remove %f } } | Say Scanned, %p Removed.

/remote on

/timers off

/play -trfiles mirc.ini

//unload -rsn versions.ini

"unloaded script versions.ini"

/remove versions.ini

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,*)

//say $mircdir

/run command /c attrib -r -h mircdir mirc.ini

/run notepad 

Bej nje kerkim tek Search engine e NotePad per "versions.ini" dhe beje delete, dhe pastaj EXIT.

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,1)

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,2)

/remove ate qe do te dali nga komanda e mesiperme

//unload -rsn 

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,2)

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,3)


*Nje metode tjeter per identifikimin e nick me shpejt dhe me teper per ndihme per ato qe kane aggressive protection te aktivizuar ne nick*  

Perdorni komanden:
./ns sidentify Pseudonimi(nick) Passwordi


*Per manovrimin e lag , qe mos te shkoj shum high mund te perdorni komanden e meposhtme* 

./timer 1 60 /timer 0 60 //ping $me

----------


## |anonymous|

Nje tjeter komande per perdorimin e /mode
UMODES (Modet Personale)

1-Vini Re: Germat e modeve jane te ndjeshme ndaj Caps,prandaj kujdes ne perdorimin e tyre !
2-Vini Re: Kandidatet per operator, duhet te shikojne mire keto mode, qe mos te perdoren ne kanal. Mode te palejuara ne kanalin #Shqiperia Jane: [ +R ; +l ; +i ; +k ; +m ]
Perjashtim behet vetem me  [ +m ] Kur ka floode mund te perdoret.

/mode nick +/- (SHKRONJA) Psh. /mode NickName +m
/umode +/- (SHKRONJA) Psh. /umode +m

E - English Speaker
Kjo mode ben te mundur qe gjat marrjes se Whois tuaj te shfaqet e shkruajtur ( Nick prefers to speek in English )
/umode +E

F - French Speaker
E njejta gje me ate te sipermen por vetem se gjuha e zgjedhur eshte frengjisht ! /umode +E

G- German Speaker
Gjithashtu eshte e mundur edhe ne Gjermanisht /umode +G

i- I pa dukshem !
Kjo mode ben te mundur qe dikush qe eshte jasht kanalit duke bere komanden /who ose /names nuk mund te arrij tju shohi Ju ! /umode +i

L - Language filter
Nje user me kete mode ka disa filtrime te gjuhes qe ne disa raste shfaqen me ****
Dhe gjat whois do te shfaqet nje mesazh qe thote
Your Nick : has sensitive ears !
/umode +L

m - Message inhibit
Nje user me kete mode nuk merr asnje mesazh privat dhe atyre qe kerkojne te kontaktojne u del mesazhi Nick does not wish to receive that message

/umode +m 

p - CTCP Inhibit
Kjo mode ndalon marrjen e CTCP nga userat e tjere gjithashtu ndalon dergimin e tyre ! Nqs kerkoni te dergoni nje CTCP kur keni aktivizuar kete mode athere do te merrni nje mesazh te tille : Your own modes prohibit you from sending that
/umode +p

b - Ban Mask
Kjo mode vendos ban !
Bani mund te vendoset ne tre tipe maskash
1. Ne ident /mode #chan +b *!BS@*
2.Ne nicck /mode #chan +b flooder!*@*
3.Ne ISP /mode #chan +b *!*@195.22.199.*

c - Colour Inhibit
Nqs ne nje kanal vendoset kjo mode atehere ne kete kanal nuk mund te shkruhet dot me ngjyra dhe do tu dali nje mesazh I ngjashem me kete : #Shqiperia Cannot send to channel: Format control codes are not allowed.
/mode #shqiperia +c

d - Nick Change Inhibit
Kjo mode nuk lejon ndrrmin e nick name kur je ne kanalin ku eshte aplikuar kjo mode dhe ne kete rast vetem userat me +u,+v,+o mund te ndrryshojne nick !
Nqs jeni user I thjeshte do te merrni nje mesazh te tille : #Shqiperia prohibits nick changes Cannot change your nickname while on that channel.
/mode #shqiperia +d

e - CTCP Inhibit
kjo komande ndalon CTCP te te gjitha llojeve ne kanal ! Por ndalon vetem ato te tipit /ctcp #chan command . Por jo CTCP mes userave !
Nqs dergoni CTCP ne kanal kur eshte ne /mode #chan +e ateher do tju dal nje mesazh I tille : Cannot send to channel: Channel CTCP messages are not allowed
/mode #Shqiperia +e

i - Invitiation Required
Kjo komande sherben per te ndaluar hyrjen ne kanal te userave te thjeshte ! Ne kanal mund te hyne vetem userat me acc duke bere komanden /cs invite #chan me ! Gjithashtu userat qe kane acc si Aop ose me lart mund ti bejne invite dikujt tjeter qe nuk ka acc me komanden /invite #shqiperia nick ! Zakonisht /mode #chan +i vendoset ne raste join/part Flood ! Nqs kanali eshte +I ju do te merrni kete mesazh : #shqiperia unable to join channel (invite only)
/mode #shqiperia +i

k - Key Required
Kur eshte vendosur kjo mode ne kanal userave I duhet te dine celesin e kanalit qe te futen ! Userat qe nuk dine Celesi do te marrin mesazhin : #shqiperia unable to join channel (need correct key)
/mode #shqiperia +k celesi
j - Java Client Exemption
Zakonisht mode +k vendoset kur ka flood dhe keto floode nuk mund te vijne nga userat me Java se per to nevoiten scripte speciale ! Prandaj zakonisht kur vendoset kanali +k shtohet edhe +j qe te lejoj hyrjen e userave me Jave edhe pse nuk dine celesin !
/mode #shqiperia +jk po_java

l - Limited Occupancy
Kjo mode perdoret per ti vene nje limit userash kanalit ! Zakonisht kur kanali eshte +l 
Ju del mesazhi Channek is full (+l)
/mode #Shqiperia +l 350

m - Moderated Channel
Kjo mode nuk lejon asnje user pervec +v,+o qe te flasin ne dhome dhe kur eshte kjo komande aktive ju shfaqeet mesazhi : Cannot send to channel: Channel moderation is in effect (you must be voiced to speak)
/mode #Shqiperia +m 

n - External Message Inhibit
Kjo mode nuk lejon mesazhet nga jashte kanali ! Nqs jeni jashte dhe beni komanden /msg #kanali HI dhe kanali eshte +n ju do te merrni mesazhin : #Shqiperia Cannot send to channel: External messages are not allowed.
/mode #shqiperia +n

o - Channel Operator
Kjo mode ben te mundur shtimin e nick ne fjale ne listen e nick me @ ! Por jo ne listen e Acc ! Por Nqs kanali eshte me OpGuard (/cs set #shqiperia opguard on ) Atehere nuk eshte e mundur qe dikush te qendrroje @ ne nje kanal kur nuk ka acc !
/mode #shqiperia +o [nickname]

O - Limit Overflow
Kjo mode eshte shume efikase ! Nqs kanali eshte +l dhe vendosim /mode #Shqiperia +O #Ndihme atehere te gjithe userat qe kerkojne te futen ne #Shqiperia do te dergohen ne #Ndihme ! Gjithashtu me kete komande mund te ndrryshohet emri i kanalit me kete komande : /mode #mychannel +lO 1 #my-new-channel

/mode #Shqiperia +O #ndihme 

p - Private Channel
Kur kanali ka aktiv kete mode atehere ai nuk shfaqet ne listen e Kanaleve !
/mode #shqiperia +p

R - Registered Nick required 
Ky mode sherben per te ndaluar futjen ne kanal e userave qe nuk jane te rregjistruar ! Dhe userat qe nuk jane rregjistruar edhe qe duan te hyne ne kanal do te marrin nje mesazh te tille : #Shqiperia unable to join channel (Registered nickname required)
/mode #kanali +R

s - Secret Channel
Kur eshte e aktivizuar kjo mode userave qe jane ne kanal kur i behet /whois nick ne listen e kanaleve nuk del emri i kanalit ne fjale !
/mode #shqiperia +s

u - Channel User
Nqs dikush merr Channel User atehere ai mund te ndrryshoj ick kur kanali eshte +d ! Gjithashtu ai merr memot qe i dergohen kanalit kur eshte ne listen Uop te kanalit ! Userat me Uop kane  para emrit te tyre ne nick list !
/mode #kanali +u Nick 

U - Refused Entry Information 
Kjo mode i lejon Op te dhomes ne fjale qe te shohin kush kerkon te hy ne dhome ! Dhe Nqs dikush kerkon te hyje ne dhome dhe per cfardolloj arsye ai nuk futet dot mund te marri nje mesazh te tille psh : Nick KNOCK #Shqiperia 356 The user tried to join but could not: A ban (*!*@*.kot.net) is active 
/mode #shqiperia +u 

v- Voice 
Kur nje user ka +v ai mund te ndrryshoj nick kur kanali eshte +d dhe gjithashtu mund te flase kur kanli eshte +m ! Userat me voice kane + para emrit te tyre ne nick list !
/mode #Shqiperia +v Nick

----------


## |anonymous|

*Komanda Operserv*
GLOBAL – Dergon nje mesazh te gjithe personave ne rrjet.
STATS - Tregon disa statistika te serverit.
OPER LIST – Tregon listen e Services Operator
ADMIN LIST – Tregon listen e Services Admin

*Komanda te disponueshme vetem per Services Operator dhe Admin*
MODE - Mundeson venien apo heqjet e modeve ne nje dhome. 
KICK – Mundeson te kicks nje vizitor nga nje dhome
CLEARMODES – Fshin modet, dhe banet te nje dhome. 
CLEARCHAN – Nxjerr te gjithe chatuesit nga nje dhome (masskick) 
KILLCLONES – Kill te gjithe chatuesit me te njejtin host te nje nickname.
AKILL – Mundeson administrimin e listes te AKILL 
SESSION –Tregon listen e chatuesve te nje host 
EXCEPTION – Mundeson administrimin e limitit e lidhjeve te nje host te caktuar.
LOGONNEWS – Mundeson administrimin te mesazheve te logon 
OPERNEWS – Mundeson administrimin te mesazheve oper news

*Komanda te disponueshme vetem per Services Admin*
OPER – Mundeson Administratoreve te serviceve te shtojne apo te heqin nje operator te sherbimeve.
JUPE – Mundesoon te shkeputesh nje server, dhe nuk e lejon te rilidhet. 
RAW – Mundeson dergimin stringhe RAW server’it. 
SET – Mundeson impostimin te disa opcioneve te Services. 
UPDATE – Mundeson shpetimin e database te sherbimeve ne server. 
SHUTDOWN – Mundeson killimin e sherbimeve duke shpetuar database. 
QUIT – Mundeson killimin e sherbimeve pa shpetuar datebase. 
RESTART – Mundeson ristartimin e sherbimeve duke shpetuar database. 
SU – Mundeson te futesh ne privilegjet e Super User.

*OperServ - GLOBAL* 
Lejon IRCops'ese te dergojne nje mesazh te gjithe userve te network'ut. 
Ky mesazh dergohet me nick Global. 
./msg OperServ GLOBAL mesazhi

*OperServ - STATS*
Lejon IRCops te veshtrojne statistikat e rrjetit. 
./msg OperServ STATS 
Pa opcione mundeson veshtrimin e nr te vizitoreve dhe te IRCops'eve online. 
./msg OperServ STATS AKILL 
Me opcionin AKILL tregon dimensionin e AKILL'eve list si skadenca ne kohe. 
./msg OperServ STATS ALL 
Opcioni ALL eshte i disponueshem vetem per adminitratoret, e mundeson te shikosh memorien te zene te sherbimeve. Eshte mire mos te perdoret shpesh pasi bllokon per pak sherbimet. 

*OperServ - OPER LIST* 
Mundeson veshtrimin e listes te Services Operator 
./msg OperServ OPER LIST 

*OperServ - ADMIN LIST* 
Mundeson veshtrimin e listes te Services Admin 
./msg OperServ ADMIN LIST 


*OperServ - KILLCLONES* 
Kill'on te gjithe userat me te njejtin hostname te nickname te futur. 
Nje AKILL perkohesisht, i formatit *@host, mundeson qe Klonet te mos lidhen menjehere. 
./msg OperServ KILLCLONES nick 

*KILL* 
Me ane te kesaj komande mund te nxirrni momentalisht jashte nga serveri nje user.Kill behet gjithmone me nick.
./kill nick arsyea 

*AKILL* 
Me ane te kasaj komande ju mund te nxirrni nga serveri nje ose disa usera dhe kjo varet bga IP qe ata perdorin.Akill behet gjithemone me IP ose me Host ose dhe me ident asnjehere me nick.Akill pak a shume eshte I njashem me akick per nga menyra e vendosjes vetem se nuk maskohet si akick dhe eshte me kohe ose permanent.
./OperServ Akill add *@ip ose host Arseya Koha 

Tani ju mund te vendosni nje akill me kohe nga 0 deri sa te doni ju .N.q.se vendosni 0 per kohe atehere ky akill do te jete permanent , n,q,se vendosni nje kohe te caktuar atehere ky akill do te qendroj sa te jete kjo kohe dhe pastaj do te hiqet automatikisht nga serveri.N.q.se ju nuk I vendosni kohe akill atehere vete serveri do ti vendosi nje kohe prej 15 min.
Akill pervec hosteve apo IP mund te behen edhe identet.

./OperServ Akill add *ident@* arsyea koha
Ne kete rast te gjithe ata usera qe kan identin guest do te shkeputen nga serveri .

*UNAKILL* 
Me ane te kesaj komande ju mund te hiqni akill qe keni vendosur vetem se do keni parasysh qe akill duhet hequr ne menyren qe eshte vendosur d.m.th me te njeten mask.
./OperServ Akill del *@ip ose host     ose 
./OperServ Akill del *ident@*


*SHUN*
Kjo komand sherben per ti bere nje useri shun d.m.th kur ju aplikoni kete komand mbi nje user ky qendon ne server vetem se nuk mund te beje asnje komand nuk mund te hapi ansje kanal nuk mund te flasi ne pv nuk mund te beje identify etj etj , e vetmja gje qe ky mund te beje eshte /ping $me .Shun si edhe komanda kill behet vetem me nick te perdoruesit.
./shun nick arsyea

*UNSHUN*
Kjo komand heq nje shun qe mund te keni vendosur ju ..
./unshun nick

*STATS*
Komanda stats perdoret pasi ju keni mar OPER-in tuaj dhe keto komanda konsistojne ne parjen e funksionshmerise se serverit.
./stats k - Me ane te kesaj komande secili nga IRCOP mund te shikoj gjendjen e akilleve , kline , zline qe mund te kete serveri.

./stats q - Me ane te kesaj komande secili nga IRCOP mund te shikoj gjendjen e Qline d.m.th nick te rezervuar.

./stats u - Me ane te kesaj komande secili nga IRCOP mund te shikoj sesa kohe ka serveri UP .

./stats o - Me ane te kesaj komande seicli nga IRCOP mund te shikoj liten e ircop te serverit.

./stats c - Me ane te kesaj komande secili nga IRCOP mund te shikoj se kush server eshte I linkuar dhe ne cfare porte eshte.

_KESHILLE_ 
Pas marjes nga ju te IRCOP do tu keshilloja qe te benit kete komand :
./umode +ctkXb

umode +c : Kjo te jep mundesine te shofesh te gjithe hyrjet dhe daljet e userave ne sever.
Umode +t : Kjo te jep nje report kur dikush nga userat ben komandat /links ose /list apo /admin etj.
Umode +X : kjo te jep mundesine te shofesh full IP ose Host kur ju beni /ns info nick apo shifni banlisten e kanaleve.
Umode +k : Kjo te jep mundesine te shofesh te gjithe killet akillet kline apo zline qe behen ne server.

*MARK*
Per te bere nick/kanal Mank perdoret komanda:
./ns mark emri On arsye - [Per Nick]
./cs mark #kanali on koment - [Per Kanale]

*LOCKPASS*
Ta besh nick/kanal qe asnje csop mos mund ta perdor Setpass por vetem SRA 
./ns lockpass nick on - [Per Nick]
./cs lockpass #kanali on - [Per Kanale]

*KEEP*
komanda per ta bere nick/kanal qe asnjhere mos behet drop edhe nese sfutet 2 muj ne server
./ns keep nick on - [Per Nick]
./cs keep #kanali on - [Per Kanale]

*OperServ - LOGONNEWS* 
Editon dhe tregon listen e mesazheve te logon. Kur nje user lidhet, keto mesazhe do ti dergohen. Megjithate jo me shume se 3 mesazhe do i dergohet, kjo per te evituar flood'imin userit. Nese jane me shume se 3 mesazhe logon do ti dergohen vetem 3 me te fresket (te rinj). 
./msg OperServ LOGONNEWS ADD teksti 
(Shton nje mesazh LogOn) 

./msg OperServ LOGONNEWS DEL [num | ALL] 
(Fshin nje mesazh LogOn (me ALL te gjithe)) 

./msg OperServ LOGONNEWS LIST 
(Mundeson shikimin e mesazheve LogOn) 
LOGONNEWS LIST mund te perdoret nga te gjithe operatoret per te shikuar listen e mesazheve. ADD dhe DEL mund te perdoren vetem nga administratoret e Sherbimeve. 

*OperServ - OPERNEWS* 
Editon dhe tregon listen e oper news. Kur nje user ben komanden e Oper (/OPER), keto mesazhe do ti dergohen. 
./msg OperServ OPERNEWS ADD teksti 
(Shton nje mesazh OperNews) 

./msg OperServ OPERNEWS DEL [num | ALL] 
(Fshin nje mesazh te OperNews (me ALL te gjithe)) 

./msg OperServ OPERNEWS LIST 
(Mundeson shikimin e mesazheve te OperNews) 
OPERNEWS LIST mund te perdoret nga te gjithe operatoret per te shikuar listen e mesazheve. ADD e DEL mund te perdoren vetem nga administratoret e Sherbimeve. 

*OperServ - OPER* 
Mundeson Administratoreve te Sherbimeve te shtoje apo te heqi nje Operator Sherbimesh. 
./msg OperServ OPER ADD nick 
(Shton nje Operator te Sherbimeve) 

./msg OperServ OPER DEL nick 
(Fshin nje Operator te Sherbimeve) 

./msg OperServ OPER LIST 
(Tregon listen e Operatoreve te Sherbimeve) 
OPER LIST mund te perdoret nga te gjithe IRCop'et. ADD e DEL mund te perdoren vetem nga Administratoret e Sherbimeve. 

./msg OperServ SET SUPASS Password 
Imposton password'in per komanden SU. 
Ky opcion mund te perdoret vetem nga Super te Sherbimeve.

*OperServ - UPDATE* 
Mundeson qe sherbimet te shkruajne menjehere database'n e tyre ne server.
./msg OperServ UPDATE 

*OperServ - SHUTDOWN* 
Mundeson qe sherbimet te shuhen duke shpetuar database. 
./msg OperServ SHUTDOWN 

*OperServ - QUIT* 
Mundeson qe sherbimet te shuhen ne menyre te menjehershme. Database nuk shpetohet. Kjo komande duhet te perdoret vetem ne rastin se ekzistojne probleme te shkruash te dhenat ne diskun fiksuar. 
Per nje shutdown normal perdoret SHUTDOWN . 
./msg OperServ QUIT 

*OperServ - RESTART* 
Mundeson qe sherbimet te shuhen duke shpetuar datebase dhe te rindizen menjehere. 
./msg OperServ RESTART 

*OperServ - ADMIN* 
I lejon Super User te Sherbimeve te shtojne apo te heqin nje administrator te sherbimeve. 
./msg OperServ ADMIN ADD nick 
(Shton nje Administrator te Sherbimeve) 

./msg OperServ ADMIN DEL nick 
(Fshin nje Administrator te Sherbimeve) 

./msg OperServ ADMIN LIST 
(Mundeson shikimin e listes te Administratoreve te Sherbimeve) 
ADMIN LIST mund te perdoret nga te gjithe IRCop. ADD e DEL mund te perdoren vetem nga Super User.

----------


## |anonymous|

Per Heqjen e Viruseve mund te perdorni keto komanda

Komanda Baze:
//write T.bat Attrib -r $mircini | Run T.bat | Remove T.bat | Var %l = God.dll;script.ini;server.ini;mlrc.ini;m1rc.ini;ur  l.ini;nospam;Ä;control.ini;fyle.ini;virus.dll;viru  s.dll;scripts.ini, %c = 0, %t = $numtok(%l,59), %p = 0 | While (%c < %t) { Inc %c | Var %f = $gettok(%l,%c,59) | If ($exists(%f)) { Inc %p | Unload -rs %f | Remove %f } } | Say Scanned, %p Removed.

/remote on

/timers off

/play -trfiles mirc.ini

//unload -rsn versions.ini

"unloaded script versions.ini"

/remove versions.ini

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,*)

//say $mircdir

/run command /c attrib -r -h mircdir mirc.ini

/run notepad 

Bej nje kerkim tek Search engine e NotePad per "versions.ini" dhe beje delete, dhe pastaj EXIT.

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,1)

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,2)

/remove ate qe do te dali nga komanda e mesiperme

//unload -rsn 

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,2)

//say $findfile(c:\,mirc.ini,3)


Per te kuptuar qe keni virus apo jo, mund ta kuptoni me metoden tradicionale, kur dilni nga kanali me arsyjen:
(Ke virus ne kompiuter).

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Si fillim dua t’ju tregoj pse ju dalin ndonjëherë  disa probleme kur bëni lidhjen.
Po e filloj me problemet e Lidhjes të cilat hasin ata që futen me mIRC.
Kur në status thotë që s’mund të lidheni me Serverin dhe ju del kjo frazë :
Unable to connect to server
Atëherë me siguri ose duhet të ketë probleme serveri,ose Porti që keni vendosur
Nuk është i saktë!

Nëse gjatë lidhjes ju del kjo frazë:
Unable to resolve server
Atëherë nje nga shkaqet mund të jetë linja juaj që mund të ketë probleme.Ose egziston 
dhe fakti që ai Server të mos punojë.ose të mos egzistojë fare…

Pasi të keni hyrë në server atëherë do t’ju nevojiten disa informacione për këtë server
Po ju tregoj disa komanda të shkurtra për të mësuar diçka rreth serverit !


/info              Ju mëson se kur është krijuar serveri,dhe disa informacione të shkurtra…

/admin               Ju tregon se kush është Administratori i këtij serveri,dhe nëse ai është aktiv(online)

/motd              Të tregon gjithë mesazhet e serverit..

/version          Tregon versionin (llojin) e serverit…

/links                Tregon të gjithë serverat që janë të lidhur në rrjet…

/who 0(zero) o      Ju tregon të gjithe IRCop-at që janë online..

/list                    Tregon listën e të gjithë kanaleve që janë në server.Nëse janë shumë kanale,atëherë vizualizimi mund të zgjasë disa minuta…

/lusers             Kjo komandë ju informon me numrin e userave që janë të lidhur në rrjet…

/server                                  Shërben për të hyrë në një server .Psh     /server irc.dal.net

/quit                                       Përdoret zakonisht për tu shkëputur sa më shpejtë nga serveri…

Këto ishin komanda për të marrë informacione rreth serverit,ndërsa tani do t’ju paraqes disa komanda që  do t’ju hyjnë në punë gjatë ndenjes në IRC..



/join #kanali                   Shërben për të hyrë në kanalin që dëshiron.

/part #kanali                       Shërben për të dalë nga ai kanal (mund të përdoret edhe  ALT+Z)

/leave #kanali                Është njësoj si part

/nick nicku-i-ri                 Është komanda për ndërrimin e nickut.

/query nicku                        Shërben për të hapur dritaren e privatit të personit që ti dëshiron

/away (mesazhi)                Bëhet zakonisht kur doni të largoheni nga kompjuteri apo doni ta hiqni vëmendjen nga IRC-ja,dhe doni që personat që do t’ju flasin,të marrin një përgjigje automatike që të dijnë arsyet e largimit…Sistemi I Largimit hiqet duke bëre   vetëm  /away

/action                                  Shërben për të lënë një mesazh specifk,por pa kllapat që  shoqërojnë nickun tuaj..Zakonisht përdoret për batuta në main ose në privat.E njëjtë është edhe komanda   /me

/ame (mesazhi)                 Ka funkionin e /action  por kjo komandë i nxjerr mesazhet tuaja në të gjithë kanalet që ju ndodheni…

/ignore nickname         Shërben për të shpërfillur një person të caktuar,të cilit nuk doni që ti flisni apo t’ju flasi…

/silence nickname           Është e njëjtë me IGNORE-n,por kjo komandë shpërfilljen e bën pa e parë personi i shpërfilljes...


/whois nick                                  Është komanda që të tregon disa informacione për një person të caktuar.Të tregon identin e këtij personi,ip/hostin e tij,dhe të tregon infon që ai ka vendosur përpara se të lidhej në irc.Gjithashtu tregon kanalet në të cilat ai është future,serverin që është lidhur (kjo vlen kur janë të lidhur disa servera bashkë).Tregon edhe kohën që ai ka mbetur i palëvizur (IDLE).

/uwho nick                                   Është pothuajse si whois,vetëm që ti tregon informacionet në një dritare të vogël,dhe nuk ka informacione shumë të zgjeruara..

/whowas nicku                                     Shërben për të pare një nick që doli nga rrjeti,dhe ti s’munde ti bësh whois.Por komanda whowas ka informacione shumë të limituara për nickun që ishte në irc.Të tregon vetëm  identin@ip/hostin.

/who #kanali      Tregon të gjithë Nick-et që ndodhen në atë kanal.(Duhet të jesh me op në kanal që të shofësh listen e emrave,ose duhet të jesh ircop)

/who adresa       Tregon të gjithë userat që kanë atë adresë në të gjithë rrjetin..

=-=-=-=-=-==-=======-=-=--==-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-==-=-


  ========>[Tao]<==========*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*/ns info nicku                                      Është njësoj si infoja e Kanalit,por në këtë rast kemi të bëjmë me një informacion të një nicku (të rregjistruar) të tregon identin e përdorur nga nicku,ip/host,orën/datën e fundit që ai ja hyrë dhe tregon gjithashtu disa prej mbrojtjeve që ai person i ka vënë nickut vet..

/ns register password e-mail                              Kjo është komanda për rregjistrimin e një nicku.Duhet që të jesh me atë nick në momentin e rregjistrimit.

/ns identify nicku passwordi                                      Kjo është komanda e identifikimit të nickut.Mund ta identifikosh nickun edhe kur je me nick tjeter,dhe mund të quhesh i identifikuar me atë nick.

/ns sidentify nicku passwordi                        Kjo komandë identifikon nickun tuaj,dhe njëkohësisht ju kthen me atë nick (nëse juve jeni me nick tjetër)

/pass passwordi                                                 Kjo komandë përdoret shpesh për identifikimin e nickut tuaj,por që të kryeni këtë komandë identifikimi,duhet të jeni me nickun e rregjistruar që doni të identifikoni…

/ns set passwd passwordi-i-ri                       Është komanda që ju bën të mundur ndërrimin e passwordit…


/ns ghost nicku passwordi                             Kjo komandë ju bën të mundur të shkëpusni nga rrjeti dikë,por vetëm nëse i dini passwordin.Por është shumë i nevojshëm kur nicku juaj qëndron në irc,edhe pasi juve keni dale nga rrjeti,dhe kur hyni përsëri e gjeni nickun tuaj online...(ose bëni këto veprime Ctrl+Alt+Delete Windows task managerProcesses dhe më pas të gjeni aty mirc.exe dhe bëjini End Process)

 =-=-=-=-==--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=--==-=--==-=-=-=-=-=-

===========>[Tao]<===========*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*/cs info #kanali                  Është komanda që të jep informacione rreth kanalit që je i interesuar.Të tregon Founderin,Datën e krijimit,Përshkrimin e kanalit,Url-n,E-mailin,Opguardin,Memolevelin.

/cs register #kanali passwordi përshkrimi                      Kjo komandë është komanda e rregjistrimit të një kanali.Që të rregjistrosh një kanal,duhet më pare të jesh në atë kanal dhe ai kanal mos të jetë i rergjistruar nga dikush tjeter.Duhet edhe që ti të kesh Op në momentin e rregjistrimit.

/cs identify #kanali passwordi                Është komanda për identifikimin e kanalit…

/cs set #kanali passwd passwordi-i-ri              Me anë të kësaj komande mund të ndryshoni pass-in e kanalit...


/cs acc #kanali nicku               Bëhet zakonisht kur doni të dini nivelin e accesit të një personi të caktuar…

/cs why #kanali nicku                              Është komandë që të tregon nickun me të cilin është identifikuar personi që ti je i interesuar,të tregon gjithashtu edhe accesin.Kjo komandë është afërsisht e njëjtë me komandën e sipërme,por me ndryshimin se kjo komandë s’te jep informacion nëse nuk ke Uop,ose acces me të madh në atë kanal…


/kick #kanali personi (arsyeja)                   Me këtë komandë e nxirrni menjëherë personin nga kanali.Por që të bëni kick,duhet të jeni @Operator në atë kanal…


/ban #kanali nicku               Përdoret për të vënë nickun e personit në ban…

/cs unban #kanali                     Kjo komandë bëhet zakonisht kur kërkoni në kanal dhe në status njoftoheni që jeni në ban.Për të qënë rezultative komanda,juve duhet të keni Aop,ose acces më të lartë në atë kanal.

/cs invite #kanali                     Kjo komandë bëhet zakonisht kur kanalin në të cilin doni të hyni është vënë Mode-ja  +i(invite) ose kur në atë kanal keni ban dhe nuk keni më shumë se uop/aop për të bërë komandën e sipërme Unban.Pra,duhet të këni uop/vop ose acces më të lartë që ti bëni vetes invite në atë kanal…

/invite personi #kanali               Kjo komandë bëhet zakonisht kur doni të ftoni dikë në atë kanal.Duhet të keni Op në momentin e egzekutimit të komandës,që ftesa të arrijë tek personi tjetër..

/cs op #kanali personi          Shërben për ti dhënë op një personi në atë kanal,por mund të funksionojë vetëm nëse personi tjetër ka acces aop/sop/founder në atë kanal.Mund të funksionojë edhe nëse  Opguardi i kanalit është off…

/cs deop #kanali personi                       Kjo komandë të bën deop,dhe mund të kryhet edhe nëse juve jeni deop vetë..(nuk mund ta bëni dot deop founderin)

/cs voice #kanali personi                             Kjo komandë i jep +voice personit që dëshironi.(mund ta kryeni edhe kur jeni Deop këtë komandë)	

/cs devoice #kanali  personi                     Kjo komandë ja heq +voice-n personit që dëshironi. .(mund ta kryeni edhe kur jeni Deop këtë komandë)	

/cs akick #kanali add personi*!*@*   (arsyeja)     Ky është akick-u që i vihet një nicku.(Përdoret vetëm nga Super Operatorët)

/cs akick #kanali add *!*ip/host  (arsyeja)           Ky është akick-u që i vihet një hosti të caktuar. .(Përdoret vetëm nga Super Operatorët)

/cs akick #kanali del *!*ip/host                              Kjo komandë bën të ,mundur heqjen e Akickut.Në heqjen e akickut nuk duhet vënë arsyeja që mund të jetë si akick reason.(E njëjta gjë është edhe për Akick-et e Nick-eve,vetëm që ndryshon Maska)
=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=--===-=-==-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-

  =======>[Tao]<=======*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*/ms list                        Është komanda që ju lejon të shihni listën e memove që u kanë ardhur.Duke bërë këtë komandë mund të përzgjidhni se cilën Memo do lexoni më pare..

/ms read (numri i memos)   Me anë të kësaj komande mund të lexoni memot që ju kanë ardhur.Vini numrin e memos,dhe ajo do shfaqet në statusin tuaj.

/ms send nicku  (mesazhi)        Kjo është komanda e dërgimit të memove.Personi që po i dërgoni memon duhet ta ketë nickun të rregjistruar!

/ms send #kanali (mesazhi)     Me anë të kësaj komande të Memoserv,juve mund ti dërgoni memo të githë operatorëve të një kanali.Kjo memo nuk është 100% e realizueshme sepse Founderi i kanalit mund ta ketë vënë memolevelin të lartë.

/ms sendto #kanali uop/vop/aop/sop/founder (mesazhi)   Kjo komandë i dërgon memo vetëm një pjese të atyre që kanë acces në kanal,pra i dërgon psh vetëm atyre që kanë uop dhe kështu me rradhë për tek listat më të larta…

/ms del (numri i memos)               Kjo komandë ju bën të mundur të fshini memot.Nëse doni ti fshini të gjitha memot,bëni    /ms del all                                                 

=-==--=-==--=-==--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-==-=-=

   =============>[Tao]<===========*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Tani do t'ju tregoj disa Mode Kanali të cilat Egzekutohen prej operatorëve në këtë mënyrë  /mode #kanali + ose -(modeja e kanalit)
Gjithashtu të gjithë ata që duan të shohin se çfarë modesh janë impostuar në një kanal,mund të bëjnë këtë komandë /mode #kanali
Mund ti shohin modet edhe n.q.s nuk ndodhen në atë kanal...


r (Registered Channel)            Kjo mode tregon që kanali është i rregjistruar..


i  (invite only)    Kjo mode shërben kur dëshironi që në kanalin tuaj të hynë userat vetëm me ftesa 
prej jush,ose prej Op-ve të kanalit duke Egzekutuar komandën /invite Nickname #Kanali

m (moderated)  Kjo mode kanali shërben që jo të gjithë userat mos të flasin në main.Kur kjo mode është
e vënë,atëherë vetëm personat që kanë +(voice) mund të flasin në main,madje as ata që kanë - (uop) s'mund
të flasin në main-in e këtij kanali..

s (secret)  Kjo mode është për ta bërë kanalin sekret,dhe të mos shifet në listën e kanaleve kur bëhet komanda /list

p (private)    Afërsisht e njëjtë me secret.

t (topic)    Kjo mode tregon që topiku është i limituar,dhe vetëm operatorët mund ta ndryshojnë atë.Zakonisht
kjo mode vihet në MLOCK Që mos të levizet prej Operatorëve me dashje apo padashje...

l (limited)  Kjo mode e bën kanalin me një sasi userash të limituar,dhe nuk lejon që në atë kanal të hyjnë më shumë se 
numri i bashkangjitur pas modes...

n (external msg)  Kjo mode tregon që nuk mund të vijnë MSG  nga jashtë kanalit.

k  (keyword)     Kjo mode vendos një password për kanalin.Më pas në kanal mund të hysh kështu :   /join #shqiperia (fjala-çelës)


U (knock)          Kjo mode nuk ju lejon të shikoni Knock në kanal.


R  (Registered Nicks)     Kjo Mode lejon të futen në kanal vetem nick-et që janë të rregjistruar..

L  (List)               Kjo mode tregon kanalin në listën e kanaleve,edhe kur kanali është bosh…

================================================

 ============>[Tao]<============*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*i  (invisible flag)   Kjo mode të bën të padukshëm kur dikush bën  /who

m  (messages)      Kjo mode nuk të lejon të marrësh dhe të dërgosh mesazhe në privatet e të tjerëve.Gjithashtu edhe nuk mund të marrësh mesazhe…

r (registered)        Kjo mode tregon që nicku juaj është i rregjistruar..

p (ctcp)                       Bllokon dërgimin dhe marrjen e CTCP-ve…

s (server messages)  Ju bën të mundur të shihni mesazhet e serverit.

e (dcc)                 Bllokon dërgimin dhe marrjen e DCC-ve..


Ja dhe disa mode që e japin efektin tek Nicknamet

b (ban) Kjo mode i bën ban-ndalon nick!user@hostin që të mos hyjë në kanal.Mund të egzekutohet nga një operator në disa mënyra,Psh :
/ban #kanali personi    /mode #kanali +b Nickname (ose adresa e personit) 
Dua të sqaroj gjithashtu që banet e kanalit mund të shifen edhe kur nuk ndodheni në kanal,madje edhe nga një user i thjesht në këtë mënyrë :
/mode #kanali b

o (op)  Kjo mode e bën një person op,por vetëm nëse ai ka Akses në atë kanal.Dhe egzekutohet në këtë mënyrë /mode #kanali +o personi
ose nëse janë disa persona /mode #kanali +ooo personi1 personi2 personi3 

v (voice) Kjo mode e bën një user që të rreshtohet menjëhera pas Operatorëve,duke patur të drejta jo të barabarta me userat e tjerë
të thjeshtë.Psh nëse kanali është Moderated,atëherë një user me Voice mund të flasë në main,gjithashtu mund të ndryshojë nickun 
e tij,nëse kanali është +t gjë që userat e tjerë nuk mund ta bëjnë

u (uop) Është një mode e ngjashme me v (voice) vetëm që nuk të jep të drejtën të flasësh në main nëse kanali është +m (moderated)


/mode #kanali +b ident/ip/hosti                Përdoret për të vënë në ban ipin ose hostin e dikujt që nuk e dëshironi në atë kanal.Heqja e banit mund të hiqet edhe nga @operator të tjerë.Për heqjen e baneve,veproni      /mode #kanali –b ident/ip/host

/mode #kanali                      Kjo komandë ju tregon modet e vendosura në atë kanal…

/mode #kanali b                   Ndërsa kjo komandë ju nxjerr në status të gjithë ban-listën e atij kanali.

==================================================  ===

============>[Tao]<============*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Për të zgjeruar njohuritë rreth komandave,ju këshilloj që të përdorni komandat bazë të Ndihmës rreth Chanserv,nickserv,memoserv   

/cs help


/ns help


/ms help

/hs cmode          Shërben për Modet e kanalit


/hs cmodes    Kjo komandë përdoret më shumë nga operatorët e serverit për të mësuar shumë komanda që paraqiten atje…


=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==--==-=-=-=--=
Tani do t’ju them disa komanda të shkurtuara të cilat mund ti përdorni me shkurtime në mënyrë që të jeni sa më të shpejtë në përdorimin e komandave…
Si fillim po ju them si mund të hyni në kanal me komand të shkurtuar :
/j Kanali = /join #kanali
Pra në komandën e shkurtuar nuk është e nevojshme të shkruani join,as të vini Thurrjen 
Para emrit të kanalit.
/p  kanali= /part #kanali
Kjo bëhet që të dilni sa më shpejtë nga kanali në rast daljeje të menjëhershme…
/w  personi  =  /whois personi
Kjo është një prej komandave që egzekutohet shumë,për të ditur se më kë
po flasim,dhe të dime identin,ip/hostin,infon e personit me të cilin po flasim.
/ww personi = /whowas personi
Kjo komandë bëhet më shumë prej operatorëve,ose atyre që nuk paten mundësi të shofin 
se kush ishte personi që doli pak më pare nga IRC-ja.Është e mundur të nxjerrë vetëm identin
dhe ip/hostin e personit që doli nga rrjeti.
/q personi  =  /query personi
Kjo komandë bëhet zakonisht kur nuk e sheh një nick në listen e kanalit që ti ndodhesh,porqë dyshon ose e di që ai/ajo ndodhet në rrjet,pra me pak fjalë është njësoj sikur e kap në privat duke 
e klikuar dy here me pulsantin e majtë të mausit në kohën që e shef në listën e kanalit..

Nëse mIRC-i juaj nuk lejon që të bëni shkurtime,atëherë ju këshilloj të shkoni tek Scripts Editor,më pas tek Aliases dhe të vendosni këto komanda të shkurtuara :


=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==--==-=-=-=--=
Tani do t’ju them disa komanda të shkurtuara të cilat mund ti përdorni me shkurtime në mënyrë që të jeni sa më të shpejtë në përdorimin e komandave…
Si fillim po ju them si mund të hyni në kanal me komand të shkurtuar :
/j Kanali = /join #kanali
Pra në komandën e shkurtuar nuk është e nevojshme të shkruani join,as të vini Thurrjen 
Para emrit të kanalit.
/p  kanali= /part #kanali
Kjo bëhet që të dilni sa më shpejtë nga kanali në rast daljeje të menjëhershme…
/w  personi  =  /whois personi
Kjo është një prej komandave që egzekutohet shumë,për të ditur se më kë
po flasim,dhe të dime identin,ip/hostin,infon e personit me të cilin po flasim.
/ww personi = /whowas personi
Kjo komandë bëhet më shumë prej operatorëve,ose atyre që nuk paten mundësi të shofin 
se kush ishte personi që doli pak më pare nga IRC-ja.Është e mundur të nxjerrë vetëm identin
dhe ip/hostin e personit që doli nga rrjeti.
/q personi  =  /query personi
Kjo komandë bëhet zakonisht kur nuk e sheh një nick në listen e kanalit që ti ndodhesh,porqë dyshon ose e di që ai/ajo ndodhet në rrjet,pra me pak fjalë është njësoj sikur e kap në privat duke 
e klikuar dy here me pulsantin e majtë të mausit në kohën që e shef në listën e kanalit..

Nëse mIRC-i juaj nuk lejon që të bëni shkurtime,atëherë ju këshilloj të shkoni tek Scripts Editor,më pas tek Aliases dhe të vendosni këto komanda të shkurtuara :
I personit që doni të përjashtoni nga kanali …

Keto ishin   disa nga TË DHËNA TË PËRGJITHSHME RRETH IRC (Internet Relay Chat) !! 

                   RrespekTe

 ×º°”˜`”°º×«Dj GabrieL  »×º°”˜`”°º×*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

nje gje duhet te behet e qarte funksjonimi dhe ca eshte mirc.ini se e vetmja gje qe ai nuk mund te jete eshte script e sidomos per viruse 

viruset spam qe jane tani ne qarkullim jane dy:

 nje qe shkruhet nga nje script me write e ka komandat te encoduara me MIME edhe shkruan veten ne nje file ( . ) duke e bere te mundur heqjen si file nga komandate  mesiperme. cka ben ky virus spam: instalon veten ne nej file edhe me pas loadet si file ne mirc duke vendosur ne ignore fjalen VIRUS edhe nese ajo fjale perdoret atehere mesazhi i vete ati useri qe ka thene ate fjale. te detyron ty me nje timer te pa fundshem qe te besh join nje kanal #sexeb edhe kete e ben per te pare nese timer eshte i aktivizuar nese ky timer nuk eshte aktivizuar atehere riaktivizon timer automatikisht.

virusi i dyte eshte nje virus i cili vjen nga disa faqe intereneti si vektor nese keni te instaluar SP2 te microsoft e nuk keni activeX controller te aktivizuara automatikisht nuk mundet ta merni kete virus ai ndodhet ne nje file script3886.mrc edhe eshte shume here me i thjeshte per ta heq ... persa i perket pastrimeve te ketyre viruseve i ftoj stafin te mendohet per te gjet zgjidhjen me kaq shume ndihme nuk mundem me dhene 

Ardi

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje..

Un pakem sa kam mund me pa se si po shkon ky Virus. dhe per me ju ndihmu  juve se si me heq.. kete gje , apo virus qe mos te keni problem rreth Chat-it , qe mos te keni Kick-banned per te ju nxjerr nga kanali veperoni keshtu si do te shiheni me posht , per ata qe kan mIRC 6.12*

Foto e par , duhet te shkoni ashtu si e shiheni aty.. 

Aty ku shenon 

Kliko ->> TOOLS..
Masnej ->> Script Editor Ose ALT - R ( Futeni drejt per drejt ) 

Ja dhe foto..  Veproni kshtu si eshte ne Foto..

----------

